# Free chicken books for kindle



## BootedBantam

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0084HOC50/190-1491841-3397723?_encoding=UTF8&camp=15041&creative=373501&linkCode=as3&tag=JOYBIL-20


----------



## sorrowsmiles

Thanks for the link!


----------



## BootedBantam

These free offers are usually for a limited time, but if see any any more on chickens I will let you all know!


----------



## Energyvet

Cool! Just got it for my kindle. Glad you're a kindle, not a nook. (although I have both). Kindle rocks!


----------



## Happeesupermom

Awww... I'm always looking for FREE books for my Nook!


----------



## BootedBantam

found this one.....http://www.amazon.com/Care-Feeding-...qid=1348071597&sr=1-58&keywords=chicken+books


----------



## TinyHouse

BootedBantam said:


> found this one.....http://www.amazon.com/Care-Feeding-Rubber-Chickens-ebook/dp/B007055KXK/ref=sr_1_58?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1348071597&sr=1-58&keywords=chicken+books


People "write" books about the craziest stuff.....


----------



## Energyvet

Just ordered Storeys two books and brought this one home. I'm having a very good day! (signed the contract for my new job too!!!). I'm rocking!


----------



## BootedBantam

Good to hear EV. @Tinyhouse, I like the funny stories. I am starting a chicken library. Just scored two new books at a used book store and have six on kindle that I purchased for free. I also get free gardening ones too. But you have to look for those on your own. ~ I am enjoying this chicken journey and will share as I go. 

If you have a favorite chicken book, tell me, and tell me why it's your favorite. What have you learned from books? The book I am reading now has some good quotes I will share when I am done reading it.


----------



## BootedBantam

Decided on old school book reading


----------



## cogburn

978-1-59253-728-0


----------



## Energyvet

I looked for this book on Amazon and was only able to put it on wish list for kindle. I could purchase for $9.99. Then I went to Barnes & Nobel and found it for $11.99. Also found same title but different author that was free so I downloaded that. Not sure about ISBN posted as don't have access to digital books as yet. Will let you know.


----------



## TinyHouse

Paperback on Amazon is $12.38 

http://www.amazon.com/Chicken-Whisp...&qid=1348172157&sr=8-1&keywords=9781592537280


----------



## Energyvet

Yeah, I saw the paperbacks. His post said kindle. That's why I posted.


----------



## BootedBantam

Have you read it yet? I read 4 books this week alone. I also forgot I have this book that has a bird section, but not chicken specific


----------



## Energyvet

Be wary, that's a book by a drug company. Merial is a big pharma.


----------



## Energyvet

Nope. Not yet. Been busy with other stuff. Started the gardening book though. (Free range Chicken Gardens). That's kind of nifty because it gives lots of garden lay outs. It talks about using fences to create zones so you can move your chickens from place to place - zone to zone / so they don't exhaust any one place down to dirt. It talks about what plants to allow access to and what plants to protect. Pretty great book so far. Well cause I like gardening and chickens. It would be great to be able to free range using these suggestions.


----------



## BootedBantam

It's a Veterinarian book. I have it for my dogs. It was very helpful and did not sell anything. I feel more confident taking care of a sick bird, since reading it.


----------



## Energyvet

Yes I know it's a veterinarian book. I am a veterinarian. Lol

Glad you found it helpful. Just a word of caution. When they suggest solutions to problems...they're selling something.


----------



## BootedBantam

What is your go to book for chickens and health?


----------



## Energyvet

Ill let you know when I find it. Haven't found it yet. I use homeopathic remedies for my pets and my family. So I use those guides. I haven't found one yet for husbandry and "western medicine." I also still fall back on my vet training and look stuff up when I need to. I used to treat a lot of chickens in Nebraska when I owned my own hospital there. And I studied under Mark Cook at University of Wisconsin. He's like the poultry nutrition God. Its been some years since then but things really aren't that different. I was working with parrots and pet birds until recently. But chickens are definitely different than parrots. I really like chickens a lot better. Anyway, kind of went off on a little tangent there. Sorry. When I find it I will shout it from the mountaintops.


----------



## BootedBantam

I also use homeopathic remedies. I thought the book had great use of charts in it for quick reference. I learned that safflower seeds have more calcium than sunflowers. I didn't know that. There was a first aid kit chart I loved. I have kit for the dogs, need to make one for chickens. I also found a local chicken vet in the next town over, he owns a hatchery. I need to plan a visit. 

The first kindle book I posted was a great read. There were a lot of resources, but it is an ebook that has links to advertise. I learned a lot from it. It was a modern day way to look for chicken information. Great section on Chicken Laws. I also learned what to plant this winter for the chickens. I put pallet shelves on side of coop, plan to grow kale and winter greens for my chickens. Very happy to add that one to my collection. 

The rubber chickens was added to my daughters kindle file, funny, but geared to teach responsibility more than anything. 

And the best advice I got from the Luttman book "Mindlessly following somebody else's list is no substitute for a thorough understanding of the nature of chickens" (pg 1)


----------



## Energyvet

I use these a lot: do you have these?


----------



## Energyvet

How was your lecture? I've got one scheduled for the 30th. Going with my neighbor.


----------



## BootedBantam

No I don't but just added to wish list. My how my chicken book list is growing! Did you mean chicken class? Mine is scheduled first week of October. I also have a 4H meeting scheduled, I might be a chicken leader, we will see. There are no chicken leaders in my area "( I will see how many girls are interested before I commit. Thanks for sharing, I want to read and research as many books as I can, I only want to buy the ones I really want. But free is always good. 

Question? Are you a board certified Veterinarian? I thought you were studying for a test? Are you going to further your career?


----------



## Energyvet

I miss talking with you. You've been on such a mission lately. Lol. Okay so mine is a chicken lecture on 9-30. I'll let you know what they cover. Hey you probably already know more than most about chickens. And you know it's okay to say idk, especially if you follow up with, but I'll find out.


----------



## BootedBantam

I'm confused? You diverted the question and the whole IDK thing???, I don't understand. I am not here to give advice, I am here to learn and share what I learn. I'm the one asking the questions? Yes, I am on a mission, I want to learn all I can about chickens. I want to educate myself so I can be a responsible chicken owner. 

Please don't put any tone or offense in my post, I'm just trying to understand where you are coming from.


----------



## Energyvet

Sorry, I didn't see the last part of your post. Yes I am a licensed veterinarian by the state board of NJ. I have been licensed by the state boards of NY, NE and WI as well but have let those licenses go inactive as I no longer practice in those geographical areas. I am not specialized in any specific area so no I am not board certified. I am a generalist.

My testing was for a state board license in life and health insurance. Both veterinary medicine and insurance require background checks, fingerprinting and state licensing. Those things I have cleared. 

I am practicing veterinary medicine on a part time basis. I am stating to work for AFLAC due to the economy and burn out. 

I've had 11 years post high school college education. I have also taken special courses in homeopathic medicine and chiropractic medicine for animals. I also worked in a zoo for a year and owned my own practice for 6-7 years in Nebraska. 

I have been married to a veterinarian for 23 years and am now in the very early process of divorce. 

I think it's okay to say IDK to kids or anyone cause I believe it's okay to show that we're human. I also try to follow up with ill find out if that is my intension to follow through. Sending people to good resources empowers them and maybe helps them to find answers to the next questions as well. I tell my 19 year old son, to look thinks up all the time. And he says it back to me too. Lol

Hope that answered your questions. No offense taken. No worries.


----------



## BootedBantam

Wow, that is awesome. I thought maybe you were studying to further your vet experience in avian. Please let me know about the lecture, would like to hear more about it. 

As far as the IDK comment, I didn't see how it fit in our conversation or the thread. I thought maybe you felt I should say IDK? Either way, I understand were you are coming from. 

I only asked about your background, because I was curious. It has been a while since we chatted, but I have been very busy reading, studying, and taking care of other business. Hope all is well chat soon...Kelly


----------



## BootedBantam

@ cogburn.....have you read the chicken whisperer yet? I have seen he also does talk radio. What did you like about or learn from his book?


----------



## Energyvet

I'm curious about the chicken whisperer book too. I've seen it and its one of the more popular books out there. Cog is our chicken whisperer. Lol


----------



## BootedBantam

this one is for prime members to borrow for free, I have not read it yet..
http://www.amazon.com/Raising-Chick...-20&link_code=as3&creative=373489&camp=211189


----------



## BootedBantam

http://www.amazon.com/Raising-Chick...-20&link_code=as3&creative=373489&camp=211189

http://www.amazon.com/35-Chicken-So...-20&link_code=as3&creative=373489&camp=211189


----------



## BootedBantam

http://www.amazon.com/Breeding-Chic...-20&link_code=as3&creative=373489&camp=211189


----------



## BootedBantam

Not sure if I am allowed to post free books in here with the new rules? These are random books I find through sources or researching myself. Please let me know? thank you


----------



## BootedBantam

Can't wait to read this one 
http://www.amazon.com/Chickens-Mishaps-English-Chicken-ebook/dp/B004TRUYZG/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1349212101&sr=1-1&keywords=free+chicken+books

free for prime members http://www.amazon.com/Raising-Chick...id=1349212561&sr=1-159&keywords=chicken+books

free for prime members http://www.amazon.com/Book-Chicken-...id=1349212632&sr=1-164&keywords=chicken+books


----------



## BootedBantam

saw these today..
http://www.amazon.com/Succulent-Chi...-20&link_code=as3&creative=373489&camp=211189

http://www.amazon.com/Eggs-Poaching...-20&link_code=as3&creative=373489&camp=211189


----------



## BootedBantam

nothing to do with chickens, but it is a great book and only free for 24 hrs.

http://www.amazon.com/Hope-Weary-Mom-Expanded-ebook/dp/B009TQ76LC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1350994494&sr=8-3&keywords=hope+for+the+weary+mom


----------



## BootedBantam

http://www.amazon.com/Pa-Weatherys-...UTF8&qid=1351019792&sr=1-15&keywords=chickens

http://www.amazon.com/Chickens-Lear...UTF8&qid=1351019964&sr=1-22&keywords=chickens

http://www.amazon.com/Chickens-Lear...UTF8&qid=1351020051&sr=1-26&keywords=chickens

http://www.amazon.com/Boneless-Chic...UTF8&qid=1351020130&sr=1-51&keywords=chickens


----------



## BootedBantam

http://www.amazon.com/Raising-Chick...UTF8&qid=1351020169&sr=1-55&keywords=chickens

http://www.amazon.com/Healthy-Chick...UTF8&qid=1351020221&sr=1-75&keywords=chickens


----------



## Energyvet

Thanks BB. Got some great new resources!


----------



## BootedBantam

You are welcome...I am always looking for free books worth reading on my kindle. I also have a pile of books next to my bed waiting to be read. I see other books for free too. What other subjects interest you? I read a lot of herbal, gardening, cooking, and homesteading books. I am also interested in India culture and architect. Let me know what you would like me to post.


----------



## EmmaJB

Any of these available in the UK? I'm being virtually scolded by amazon for daring to click on the links  

X


----------



## BootedBantam

I don't see why not? If you own a kindle it should work.


----------



## EmmaJB

Because their prices are $0.00 as opposed to GBP it won't let me. Says they are not available for download in my country, damn cheeky! I've not come across anything free through kindle over here yet! 

X


----------



## BootedBantam

I get a link from a farm in the UK with books ??? I will look for the link.


----------



## BootedBantam

sent you pm


----------



## EmmaJB

Thank you much, still not had chance to look at it! X


----------



## BootedBantam

Turkey anyone??

http://www.amazon.com/Planning-Preparing-Stress-Free-Thanksgiving-ebook/dp/B002YX0MZ4?SubscriptionId=AKIAIWRYGV3WVC2SBITA&tag=JOYBIL-20&link_code=as3&creative=373489&camp=211189

http://www.amazon.com/Thanksgiving-Recipes-Start-Finish-ebook/dp/B006AVJ56I?SubscriptionId=AKIAIWRYGV3WVC2SBITA&tag=JOYBIL-20&link_code=as3&creative=373489&camp=211189


----------



## BootedBantam

This book is not a free one, but I just finished reading it and I loved it. This girl did her research! I loved this better than any of the other chicken books I have read. Anyone else read this?

http://www.amazon.com/Praise-Chickens-Compendium-Wisdom-Fair/dp/0762773502/ref=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1352383136&sr=1-3&keywords=chicken+wisdom


----------

